# Finally recovered from DP and anxiety now im having other issues



## emjmoorXJ (Oct 22, 2012)

I finally got my life on track I have a wonderful boyfriend, great job, and amazingly recovered fully from DPDR and anxiety. Recently I've been having issues I thought was my stomach and it caused me to skip a few meals. I started out pretty skinny at 95 lbs. and I'm 5 foot exact. I actually lost more weight after my pregnancy with my son than I weighed before. Skipping meals turned into smaller portion sizes and I lost my desire to eat in general. Even the smell of food makes me want to puke, I feel like I just cant make myself eat or I get horrible stomach pains and feel fat. I weighed myself today and I'm down to 81 lbs. and a BMI of 15.8. I don't understand how this has happened everything was going so great and I don't think this is healthy I feel like skin and bones and if I continue to drop weight I'm worried about ending up in the hospital.  Has anyone had a similar experience and how did you recover from this?


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

I haven't experienced an eating disorder, but I'm thinking you should go to a regular M.D. to see if you have a real physical problem. Stomach pain and losing weight like that, even the smell of food making you feel sick, could come from any number of problems. And my guess is they would be treatable.

And if you get a full physical you might find if you are now lacking in any nutrients, etc.

And if it's anorexia ... well you must deal with that as well.
1. I'd look into a medical explanation first
2. If your overall health is good, and specifically your gastro health, I would then look into anorexia.

Regardless, you don't want to lose any more weight! 
IMHO, I would definitely go to a family physician and get a full checkup. Anorexia is an illness as well, and it needs to be approached with some serious behavioral therapy and counseling.
Take Care!


----------



## Jose Rivas (Mar 13, 2016)

hello emjmoorXJ sorry to hear of your problem. how did you recover from DPDR 
I feel like I might have it and I feel terrible. I would appreciate the help


----------



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

^^^^ Grave digging. regardless, for anyone else with eating disorders ----- eat your favorite food you have to have one! eat alot of it! or take a supplement or protein shakes and force it down


----------

